
"I can confirm the existence of a remote code execution PoC for Rails." - Fizzadar
https://twitter.com/charliesome/status/287923967505858561
======
benmmurphy
There has also been massive copy+pasta of the code in question and some other
ruby frameworks / libraries are vulnerable as well.

------
benmmurphy
I have POC for Rails 2.x and 3.x. If you are running any version of Rails from
the last 6 years you are vulnerable.

